# Building a run



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi gang! I am so New to this stuff, but I really dont want to donate my feathered friends to area wildlife, so I think I need to make a run. I saw a picture of one that was made with hinges to fold up (which would allow me to move it). Anyone have other suggestions or warnings about pitfalls before I start trying to make something?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Don't use cattle panels unless you're super woman because they're too heavy to be very portable. We ended using taking ours apart and using it for something else. Check out YouTube " chicken tractors"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tractors are good. I redid my whole pens over using horse panels for roofing. It took 6 and they were 16 feet long. But very secure.


----------

